# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  A really weird dream about cutting my penis off..

## rand0mdreamer

I do have a lot of weird dreams but this is probably the first dream that really rattled me. The general interpretations haven't been very good either (infertility, death). So I thought a more specific interpretation of this would ease my fears. Thanks for all the help in advance. Here goes:

I was masturbating in my dream and for some reason, I really felt disgusted by the act. So I decided to cut my penis off. I took a knife and cut the shaft of my penis. As I remember, it really hurt a lot and there was a lot of blood too. I kept the shaft of my penis in my pocket and walked around like nothing happened. Then I started worrying that I may not be able to have children without a penis. So I started to think about putting it back together. I washed it with water and tried to put it back together. I wanted to go to a doctor so they could stitch it back to the base. I remember wondering if it will work as a normal penis once it is stitched. I also wondered how much it will cost and how people react to it if they found out. I was extremely embarrassed about going to a doctor. For some time, I just stuck it together in my underwear and hoped it will attach back together. I finally decided to see a doctor and I remember my mother asking me if something was wrong and me saying "No. It's nothing." 

About my personal details: I'm 30 years old and I'm getting married to my long time girlfriend in a month. The other detail that will perhaps help is the fact that I recently detached myself from this "friend" who was kind of using me for sex (more details about this if necessary). 

Once again, thanks for your time. I really appreciate all the help and ideas.

----------


## Arch

Firstly, I don't know if I can take this seriously, honestly I was laughing the entire time.

Basically it's a dream, we do retarded stuff. This, is particularly retarded, don't take it seriously, it's not real. And I doubt it has any meaning to it.

----------


## Raspberry

At least you've still got your actual penis, right?

----------


## Darkmatters

Hmmm well, yeah sometimes dreams are just random, but sometimes they're more meaningful. 

This sounded like a dream about shame, over the act of masturbation. Cutting off your wenis (sorry, love that word!) is a manifestation of that shame, making it physical. And the dream demonstrated how detrimental shame is - all the problems and pain you experienced due to it, ending in denial of said shame when your mother asked you about it. 

But then when you gave your personal details at the end, that might change the reading. 

I'm no experienced dream interpretor - but then who can really call themselves an expert at something so esoteric? Forget dream dictionaries - dream images are fluid and dynamic and the same image can mean very different things, not only to different people but to the same person in different circumstances. 

My 1st reaction when I saw your personal details was to post a pic of George Lopez and write "Dude - you're getting married... you won't need it anymore!"   ::lol:: 

But then the *detaching* yourself from the f**k buddy could change the meaning yet again. Getting a little complicated now. You need to keep writing about this dream in a journal - try to think about every aspect of it - any feelings thoughts or memories you might not have posted here - usually a dream is loaded with them. Usually it's as I'm writing about a dream I make discoveries - weird little nagging ideas that weren't clear to me at first, that when examined might reveal who or what the dream is about. 

Jung said a dream is a correction of an attitude we hold in waking life. Try to figure out what attitude this dream could be about and how it might be correcting it.

***EDIT***


Shame and denial (closely related) ARE very destructive forces - and masturbation could represent something else - in fact it just occurred to me it could represent sex without feeling - aka the f**k buddy. Maybe your mind s just trying to get rid of some residual shame over that loveless relationship? Just a guess.

***2nd edit***

Maybe trying to decide if you should deny it to your fiance?

----------


## rand0mdreamer

Thanks for your time and effort in analyzing the dream. I had some ideas about the interpretation myself. However, I wanted someone to probably confirm my suspicions. I guess when you encounter a dream like this, it rattles you a little bit immediately but it slowly dawns on you that it is more or less a manifestation of a thought or a decision that I've made in my waking life.

I very much think it has to a lot with my "friend". I wouldn't call her a FB, it would give it too much context. I've probably known her as long as I've known my girlfriend. It's a little complicated with her and it's not without feeling. It would probably veer into a relationship advice category from dream interpretation if I go into the details (I'd rather not). The short version is that we're both involved right now (not with each other, obviously) and my fiance doesn't know about her. She is the one who wanted to stop an year ago. And now she wants me to continue doing what we did an year ago despite my impending wedding. After some arguments, I finally decided to stop talking with her. Severing my ties with her is probably a metaphor to cutting my penis off in the dream. I think the feeling disgust is not the shame of the act of masturbation but the shame of being involved with a selfish person like her. 

And for everyone else, I'm glad you guys could have a laugh at my expense. *bows*

And yes, my penis is intact. It was the first thing I checked after I woke up  :tongue2: .

Feel free to add anymore ideas or thoughts to the thread. I'd like to see more interpretations if possible.





> Hmmm well, yeah sometimes dreams are just random, but sometimes they're more meaningful. 
> 
> This sounded like a dream about shame, over the act of masturbation. Cutting off your wenis (sorry, love that word!) is a manifestation of that shame, making it physical. And the dream demonstrated how detrimental shame is - all the problems and pain you experienced due to it, ending in denial of said shame when your mother asked you about it. 
> 
> But then when you gave your personal details at the end, that might change the reading. 
> 
> I'm no experienced dream interpretor - but then who can really call themselves an expert at something so esoteric? Forget dream dictionaries - dream images are fluid and dynamic and the same image can mean very different things, not only to different people but to the same person in different circumstances. 
> 
> My 1st reaction when I saw your personal details was to post a pic of George Lopez and write "Dude - you're getting married... you won't need it anymore!"  
> ...

----------


## Mancon

> Basically it's a dream, we do retarded stuff. This, is particularly retarded, don't take it seriously, it's not real. And I doubt it has any meaning to it.



I agree with this. I doubt the dream had any meaning to it, and was just one of those weird experiences.

----------


## motherseyes8

I kinda had a dream that was similar, except i didn't cut it off, it just came off, and would go back on if i pressed it hard enough (as if it was glued) man it was strange and scary

----------


## JoannaB

A related but slightly different thought: could part of you be worried that you are a lesser man for having been with your friend and/or for other reasons? Could it be that now that you are getting married and hoping to have children someday, maybe you wish you could undo parts of the past, and be the man you wanted to be rather than the man you were (regrets about the past)? Also I am thinking that the masturbation part and the fact that you did this to yourself in the dream may be a hint that this dream is more about your relationship with yourself, your self-assessment, than about your friend or anyone else. Are you comfortable enough with yourself - and not necessarily sexually, but in general - do you have any unresolved issues with yourself?

----------


## rand0mdreamer

> A related but slightly different thought: could part of you be worried that you are a lesser man for having been with your friend and/or for other reasons? Could it be that now that you are getting married and hoping to have children someday, maybe you wish you could undo parts of the past, and be the man you wanted to be rather than the man you were (regrets about the past)? Also I am thinking that the masturbation part and the fact that you did this to yourself in the dream may be a hint that this dream is more about your relationship with yourself, your self-assessment, than about your friend or anyone else. Are you comfortable enough with yourself - and not necessarily sexually, but in general - do you have any unresolved issues with yourself?



It's been so long that I find myself laughing reading that dream again. I don't know if I should reply and bring the discussion back to life but I will anyway. 

To answer your question: Who doesn't have unresolved issues with themselves? Yes I do have several regrets and unresolved things with people and myself. I have made mistakes but I've largely accepted them as a part of my make up. But I don't think they're in any way related to this dream. I'm happily married now for almost two years and I've put everything with that friend behind me. I haven't had this dream or anything similar to it again. Although I do have other kinds of nightmares, sometimes, but nothing as frightening as this one. Thanks for contributing to the discussion. I appreciate it.

----------


## JoannaB

Oh oh! I had no idea how old this thread was. In my defense I just saw the latest post was recent, and did not notice the date of original post - my bad. However, really glad to hear that you are now happily married and all that. Yay. Also glad to hear you have not had any more dreams like that, as I imagine that could have been rather disturbing - once is probably enough for such a dream.  :smiley:

----------

